# Entourage 2008 et certificat de sécurité



## Gizmo (23 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

Je suis sur Entourage 2008 et j'ai créé un compte avec un serveur Exchange 2003 mais lors d'un lancement de l'application un message apparait systématiquement en m'indiquant ceci :

"impossible d'établir une connexion sécurisée avec 193.xxx.xxx.xx car le certificat racine valide n'est pas installé."

J'ai bien compris qu'il fallait posséder le certificat adéquat mais comment l'obtenir, l'aide de entourage n'est pas vraiment claire là dessus.

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Aliboron (23 Juin 2009)

Je n 'ai pas de possibilité d'utilisation d'un compte sur Exchange et ne peux donc pas précisément t'aider sur ce point. Mais tu trouveras sur la page dédiée de la FAQ MVP Entourage les indications pour paramétrer un compte Exchange.

Concernant le certificats, c'est essentiellement auprès de l'administrateur du serveur Exchange qu'il te faut te tourner. Pour intégrer le certificat (et aussi le reste à ce sujet) tu trouveras ça par là, peut-être...


Note du modo : Bon, one more time, Internet et réseau, tout ça &#8230; On y va !


----------

